# 99 Yamaha Grizzly 600 (No Spark)



## Pooky (Oct 29, 2014)

Hello Folks,

I hope I'm posting in the correct place, if not my sincere apologies.

I have a 1999 Yamaha Grizzly 600 with No Spark. I have replaced...

The Stator
Pickup Pulsar Coil
Ignition Coil
Voltage Rectifier Regulator
CDI Ignition BOX

Reading some forms I see that older yamaha's are notorious for redundant safety features. I'm thinking it might be a bad switch or relay or something but I kinda don't know where to go from here.

Any advice would be GREATLY Appreciated! 

Best Regards and Happy Trails!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Sorry I do not have a good answer for you, but here's the list of stuff to check first from the manual. Hope you get it figured out!


----------



## Pooky (Oct 29, 2014)

*Brake Light Switch*



gpinjason said:


> Sorry I do not have a good answer for you, but here's the list of stuff to check first from the manual. Hope you get it figured out!
> 
> Thank You jpinjayson,
> 
> ...


----------



## beepin (Aug 28, 2014)

Have your power and ground checked too, also see if your solenoid is failing.


----------

